# Items unacceptable as baggage on airplane



## Sylvana (15 Jun 2012)

This is my first time flying with hand luggage. I was reading a bit about safety and such and I wonder what kind of safety razor am i allowed to take with me? I have this Gillette fusion razor, is it ok for me to take it with me or will security just throw it away? What about shaving cream? Can I buy it at the airport?


----------



## gipimann (15 Jun 2012)

http://www.aerlingus.com/travelinformation/knowbeforeyoufly/baggageinformation/#d.en.1231

The above page has a link to the list of prohibited/restricted items

It says that safety razors (where the blade is in a cartridge) are okay for hand luggage.

It's not specifically listed, but shaving cream might be treated as a liquid, and therefore must be in a container of 100ml or less, and carried in a transparent plastic bag.

There are shops where you can buy toiletries after you've gone through security (in Dublin anyway).   If you buy shaving cream because you can't bring your own through security, you may not be able to bring it back home again depending on the container size.


----------



## Sylvana (15 Jun 2012)

I'm flying from Stockholm to Vilnius. Not sure they sell those kind of things after security check.


----------



## emmt (15 Jun 2012)

And remember its not acceptable to have less than 100ml in a container that has a capacity greater than 100ml. I got caught out that way carrying a bottle of perfume that had about an inch of perfume left in the bottom of it - i.e less liquid than 100ml in bottle but bottle capacity of greater than 100ml. May be obvious but not to me at the time!


----------



## Sylvana (15 Jun 2012)

You're saying it's okay if I take perfume bottle less than 100ml? I have a bottle of perfume 30ml and it's impossible to open. I know some of my questions may seem stupid, but I need to be sure. Don't want to pay 50€ fee if something goes wrong


----------



## Jazz01 (15 Jun 2012)

Once the bottles / containers themselves are 100ml or less - they are ok...

If you have, for example, 200ml bottle but with only a small bit of "liquid" in the actual bottle, it will be taken off you. Max size container - 100ml.

Also all those items must be put into the clear plastic bag given out at airports. (given is a loose term - you need to purchase them). Remember, you can't get much into those small bags...


----------



## BOXtheFOX (15 Jun 2012)

I'm sure the country you are visiting sells shaving cream?  If not a good lather of hand soap never did anyone any harm.


----------



## Berni (15 Jun 2012)

Jazz01 said:


> Also all those items must be put into the clear plastic bag given out at airports. (given is a loose term - you need to purchase them)


No need to buy them at the airport, a normal ziploc sandwich bag will do the trick.


----------



## Sylvana (15 Jun 2012)

Sealed perfume bottle less than 100ml in a bag of course, is not a problem? Am i correct? Just bought it and I don't want them to throw it away if they decide to go thru my luggage.


----------



## gm88 (15 Jun 2012)

Tesco sell travel size shampoos, conditioners, shaving gel, lynx sprays, etc.  I think Boots do too.  

Alternatively, you can also put some of your brand shampoo into a clear container like a urine sample bottle available from GP or chemists.  You are allowed 10 items of 100 mls or less.  

Yes, your perfume of less than 100 mls is fine, as is razor.  

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## gipimann (15 Jun 2012)

Sylvana said:


> Sealed perfume bottle less than 100ml in a bag of course, is not a problem? Am i correct? Just bought it and I don't want them to throw it away if they decide to go thru my luggage.



No, all liquids must be presented in a clear plastic bag - it cannot be left in your hand luggage as you go through security.  If you leave it in your hand luggage, it may be taken from you.

Once it's smaller than 100ml (which most perfumes are), it'll be allowed through.


----------



## Sylvana (16 Jun 2012)

another question.
I have a bottle of body lotion ( 100ml non transparent bottle ), which i haven't opened yet. you can clearly see that it is sealed with a plastic film. so my question is - do i need a transparent bottle or will i pass with the one i have?


----------



## gipimann (16 Jun 2012)

The bottles don't have to be transparent, just the plastic bag that they're carried in when they are presented to security.


----------



## shesells (18 Jun 2012)

gm88 said:


> You are allowed 10 items of 100 mls or less.



Where did you get the ten item thing from? I've never heard it before and am a frequent traveller. My clear bag has a lot of small makeup items, certainly more than 10 and has never been an issue.



cashier said:


> If I don't have the necessary 10ml bottles to hand I usually put a dallop of moisteriser, toothpaste or whatever else i might need into separate plastic sandwich bags, knot them and hide them in my hand luggage and I have never been caught yet and I travel often!!



Are you crazy?  Depending on where you visit, if caught you would almost certainly be arrested and worse! The ban is not there as an inconvenience, it is an international aviation law. Buying one set of bottles and re-using them would avoid this if you don't want to purchase travel sized products. Something like these which are less than €2 for the three! http://www.ebay.ie/itm/3-x-100ml-Tr...essories_RL&hash=item1e6b208b57#ht_1313wt_905


----------



## gipimann (18 Jun 2012)

Re the 10 items:  Have a look at this document, from the Aer Lingus website, which mentions a 1 litre limit:

[broken link removed]

When I read it the first time, I understood it to be a 1 litre limit on the liquids (or container sizes) - when I read it the second time, I thought it referred to the capacity of the plastic bag rather than what's inside!

It also defines shaving foam in a pressurised container as a liquid, so that answers the OP's query.


----------



## Sylvana (19 Jul 2012)

how about nivea after shave ( 100ml ). it's made out of glass. is it okay?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (19 Jul 2012)

As long as it's 100ml or less (and clearly marked as such) then it's fine - the fact that the bottle is glass rather than plastic doesn't matter.


----------



## Sylvana (23 Jul 2012)

2 more questions and no more. i bought a headset and want to bring it with me ( in a box ). am i allowed to carry it together with cabin baggage? last one.
on my way back, i will have a bag with pillow in it. is it okay or will they throw it away. because i thought, as long as i have one hand baggage under 10 kg's
the rest wont mattes as long as it does't go over 10kg's.


----------



## Sylvana (23 Jul 2012)

*proper dimensions* ?
headset box isn't big. about 25x20x10 and the bag is about 30x20x10


----------



## Sylvana (23 Jul 2012)

not even a small box?


----------

